# Brandungsangeln in Strande



## Fishingstar (20. Mai 2011)

Hallihallo!
Bin das lange Himmelfahrtswochenende in Strande an der Kieler Förde und wollte mal mein Glück in der Brandung versuchen. Hoffe auf ein paar Insidertips bezüglich gute Abschnitte, ob die Hornhechte (dann noch) da sind und ob man sich in Strande Wattwürmer organisieren kann.
Freue mich auf Antworten...
Petri
Andreas


----------



## degl (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Strande*

Also Freitag dann in Kiel......Knutzen oder Großmann haben Watties

und anglen geht am Falkensteinerstrand unweit von Strande

gruß degl


----------



## Fishingstar (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Strande*

Wie sind die Brandungsangelmöglichkeiten in Strande direkt?


----------



## degl (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Strande*



Fishingstar schrieb:


> Wie sind die Brandungsangelmöglichkeiten in Strande direkt?


Mglw. die Hafenmole..........sonst ist mir nix weiter bekannt

gruß degl


----------



## Stivi81 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Strande*

Moin!
Hornhechtefangen und Brandungsangeln kann man auch in Bülk (Leuchtturm) ganz gut. Das liegt gleich neben Strande in nördlicher Richtung. Angeln kannst Du dort entweder auf der Mole direkt am Leuchtturm, den Steinpackungen südlich davon oder an der Landspitze.
Und die Hornis sind dann bestimmt noch da 

Gruß
Stivi81


----------



## Fishingstar (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Strande*

Na das bringt mich doch schonmal weiter. Hatte zwar gehofft, dass in Strande irgendwas zu Fuss erreichbar wäre, aber danach sieht es wohl nicht aus...!?
Oder...?


----------



## Stivi81 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Strande*

Ich habe noch von keinem gehört, der direkt in Strande vom Strand geangelt hat, was nicht heisst, dass man es nicht probieren kann (allerdings ist es zwischen Ostern und dem 31. Oktober eines Jahres nicht erlaubt, vom Badestrand aus zu angeln: siehe §§ 2 und 3: http://85.214.123.126/netadvance2/show_document.php4?did=1956). Daher musst Du dann wohl auf die umliegenden Möglichkeiten ausweichen. 
Gruß
Stivi81


----------



## Seatrout (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Strande*

Doch doch das geht

hab meine Kindheit in Strande verbracht.

Also:

Auf der Hafenmole(Ostmole) kannst du super fischen.12m in wurfweite.Dorsche und wittlinge.
Platte in der hafeneinfahrt, hier fische ich leichter, entweder mit spinrute und buttlöffel oder mit grundvorfach und backlead wegen den booten.

abends gibts dann auch heringe.

ich hab dir mal ein bild gemalt

beste grüße


----------

